# W9-Request for TIN and Certification



## miky348 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi,

I own a limited partnership "ACME LP", like to know in form-W9 under #3, what to select?

https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/fw9.pdf

Thanks
Miky


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Depends in what capacity you are being asked for the W9. If it's for a bank account that is in your name as an individual, then you're an individual. If you're being asked for an account in the name of the partnership then you need to select the appropriate box to check for the entity concerned.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## miky348 (Sep 23, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> Depends in what capacity you are being asked for the W9. If it's for a bank account that is in your name as an individual, then you're an individual. If you're being asked for an account in the name of the partnership then you need to select the appropriate box to check for the entity concerned.
> Cheers,
> Bev


I have to fill out the form for the company "ACME LP". Not sure what to put in # 3


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Depends on how you are treating the company for US tax purposes. This assumes that you are a US person for tax purposes or that the partnership has a partner who is a US person (citizen or permanent resident). 

It depends on whether or not the US person involved in the company is going to run the results of the company through their personal US tax returns or not. (The option is that the company pays its own taxes and the US person then declares only salary or other specific payments.) 

This can get complicated - https://www.irs.gov/businesses/smal...yed/single-member-limited-liability-companies for the IRS info on the subject. If you are not a US person, you probably should be filling out a W8 BEN rather than a W9. (I.e. to declare that you are not a US person and thus are not subject to US taxes and withholding.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

